# Other Playoff Series (talk about them in here)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ok guys, this thread will be specifically for the other NBA Playoff Series. Post predictions, your thoughts or anything else that comes to mind. :greatjob:

The series are:

*Western Conference:*

*(1) Phoenix Suns vs. (8) Memphis Grizzlies*

Game 1 - Sun April 24 Memphis at Phoenix	7:30PM 10:30PM	TNT/RTV
Game 2 - Wed April 27 Memphis at Phoenix	7:30PM 10:30PM	TNT/RSN
Game 3 - Fri April 29 Phoenix at Memphis	8:00PM 9:00PM	ESPN2/RTV
Game 4 - Sun May 1 Phoenix at Memphis	7:00PM 8:00PM	TNT/TSN
Game 5 * Tue May 3 Memphis at Phoenix	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 6 * Thu May 5 Phoenix at Memphis	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 7 * Sat May 7 Memphis at Phoenix	TBD	TBD	TBD

*(2) San Antonio vs. (7) Denver Nuggets*

Game 1 - Sun April 24 Denver at San Antonio	7:00PM 8:00PM	TNT/TSN
Game 2 - Wed April 27 Denver at San Antonio	7:00PM 8:00PM	TNT/RSN
Game 3 - Sat April 30 San Antonio at Denver	8:30PM 10:30PM	ESPN/RSN
Game 4 - Mon May 2 San Antonio at Denver TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 5 * Wed May 4 Denver at San Antonio	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 6 * Fri May 6 San Antonio at Denver	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 7 * Sun May 8 Denver at San Antonio	TBD	TBD	TBD

*(4) Dallas Mavericks vs. (5) Houston Rockets*

Game 1 - Sat April 23 Houston at Dallas	4:30PM 5:30PM	ESPN/TSN
Game 2 - Mon April 25 Houston at Dallas	8:30PM 9:30PM	TNT/RSN
Game 3 - Thu April 28 Dallas at Houston	8:30PM 9:30PM	TNT/RSN
Game 4 - Sat April 30 Dallas at Houston	4:30PM 5:30PM	TNT/RTV
Game 5 * Mon May 2 Houston at Dallas	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 6 * Thu May 5 Dallas at Houston	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 7 * Sat May 7 Houston at Dallas	TBD	TBD	TBD

*Eastern Conference:*

*(1) Miami Heat vs. (8) New Jersey Nets*

Game 1 - Sun April 24 New Jersey at Miami	3:00PM 3:00PM	ABC/R/TOR1
Game 2 - Tue April 26 New Jersey at Miami	8:00PM 8:00PM	TNT/TSN
Game 3 - Thu April 28 Miami at New Jersey	7:00PM 7:00PM	TNT/TSN
Game 4 - Sun May 1 Miami at New Jersey	3:30PM 3:30PM	ABC/R/TOR1
Game 5 * Wed May 4 New Jersey at Miami	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 6 * Fri May 6 Miami at New Jersey	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 7 * Sun May 8 New Jersey at Miami	TBD TBD	TBD

*(2) Detriot Pistons vs. (7) Philadelphia 76ers*

Game 1 - Sat April 23 Philadelphia at Detroit	3:00PM 3:00PM	ABC
Game 2 - Tue April 26 Philadelphia at Detroit	7:30PM 7:30PM	NBATV/RTV
Game 3 - Fri April 29 Detroit at Philadelphia	8:00PM 8:00PM	ESPN/TSN
Game 4 - Sun May 1 Detroit at Philadelphia	1:00PM 1:00PM	ESPN/SCORE
Game 5 * Tue May 3 Philadelphia at Detroit	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 6 * Thu May 5 Detroit at Philadelphia	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 7 * Sat May 7 Philadelphia at Detroit	TBD	TBD	TBD

*(3) Boston Celtics vs. (6) Indiana Pacers*

Game 1 - Sat April 23 Indiana at Boston	8:00PM 8:00PM	ESPN/R/SCORE
Game 2 - Mon April 25 Indiana at Boston	7:00PM 7:00PM	TNT/RSN
Game 3 - Thu April 28 Boston at Indiana 7:30PM 8:30PM	NBATV/RTV
Game 4 - Sat April 30 Boston at Indiana	7:00PM 8:00PM	ESPN/RSN
Game 5 * Tue May 3 Indiana at Boston	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 6 * Thu May 5 Boston at Indiana	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 7 * Sat May 7 Indiana at Boston	TBD	TBD	TBD

*(4) Chicago Bulls vs. (5) Washington Bulls*

Game 1 - Sun April 24 Washington at Chicago	4:30PM 5:30PM	TNT/RSN
Game 2 - Wed April 27 Washington at Chicago	7:30PM 8:30PM	NBATV/RTV
Game 3 - Sat April 30 Chicago at Washington	3:00PM 3:00PM	TNT/R/SCORE
Game 4 - Mon May 2 Chicago at Washington	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 5 * Wed May 4 Washington at Chicago	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 6 * Fri May 6 Chicago at Washington	TBD	TBD	TBD
Game 7 * Sun May 8 Washington at Chicago	TBD	TBD	TBD


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs, in 6


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Mavs, in 6


I think so too on that one. I think Yao will be pretty tired by now. :whoknows:

*Mavs in 6*

Dirk will average 30+ a game.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

The series I look most forward to is of course the Kings-Sonics.  But I'm excited about the Rockets-Mavs. I think that's going to be a fun series. Whoever that plays better defense will win, IMO. 

In the East, I'm looking forward to the Bulls-Wizards. Two new teams in the NBA Playoff and both teams have young players who don't have playoff experiences. One of those teams is going to the 2nd round. I can't wait to see who.

I love this year's playoff because all teams are facing new teams in the PO. Let the best team win!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

nope, Houston is 6

let me let everyone in on a secret

T-mac is actually 6'10, he said so in a group interview with KG and Duncan..

he said "i dont want to listened so I dont have to guard guys like that" (referring to duncan)

so there PF weakness is not really going to show too much

Tmac *CAN* guard dirk..I bet he does it damn well too..

Padgett is another guy who has size and likes to stay around on the perimter..

basically this will be there lineup MOST OF THE TIME

PG - Sura
SG - Wesley
SF - Barry
PF - Tmac
C - Yao


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I can't wait till the weekend to watch all of the games. I have the weekend off so even better. :biggrin:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Playoff Games on 4/23*

ok guys, I just made this forum so we can comment while watching the other games

first all , who are you guys cheering for


Philli v. Detriot = Philli
Rockets v. Mavs = Rockets
Pacers v. Celtics = Pacers


im going to go to the gym at 10, ill hopefully be back by tipoff


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Games on 4/23*

Sixers-Pistons ----> Sixers
Rockets-Mavs ----> Mavs
Pacers-Celtics ----> Pacers


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Playoff Games on 4/23*

Sixers-Pistons ----> *Pistons* (I love Cwebb but gotta root for Pistons ( MM)
Rockets-Mavs ----> *Mavs* ( Theo!)
Pacers-Celtics ----> *Pacers* ( to Tic)


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Playoff Games on 4/23*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Sixers-Pistons ----> *Pistons* (I love Cwebb but gotta root for Pistons ( MM)
> Rockets-Mavs ----> *Mavs* ( Theo!)
> Pacers-Celtics ----> *Pacers* ( to Tic)


I really don't think Sixers can beat Pistons but as long as they have Cwebb, I have to root for them.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

okay just thought I should start a thread since the game is on


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*



Dodigago said:


> okay just thought I should start a thread since the game is on


Rose is on ABC, they all think Pistons are a better team then last year and should sweep the Sixers. Go Sixers.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

great start for the 76ers, Iverson getting them easy buckets


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

AI with his second foul , can Cwebb take over? ouch


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

i cant believe iverson has two fouls


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

Dalembert is playing extremely good D


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Playoff Games on 4/23*



Pejavlade said:


> I really don't think Sixers can beat Pistons but as long as they have Cwebb, I have to root for them.


They're leading the Pistons right now. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

Leading the Pistons by 5.

1stQ with 5mins left...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

wow AI and Dalembert are unbelievable right now


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*



Dodigago said:


> wow AI and Dalembert are unbelievable right now


I know man. :yes:

CWebb playing good also. :greatjob:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

Cwebb not playing the 2nd quarter..


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

talk about a let down lol


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*



Dodigago said:


> talk about a let down lol


Pistons 76-63 Sixers

3rdQ with 1min left..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

Pistons 84-73 Sixers

4thQ with 9mins left....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

:laugh: at the block Benny Wallace had on Mark Jackson. Why the hell was he trying to dunk. :nonono:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

Marc Jackson looks sooo lost out there...Theyd be better of playing Bradley


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

Webber's played well...he's turned in Peja lol


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

take your picks..

I say Houston gets this one..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

I'm saying Mavs. :yes:

Keep doing these thread man. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*

Pistons win. (what did I say :groucho: )


Pistons 106-85 Sixers

FINAL!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Pistons win. (what did I say :groucho: )
> 
> 
> Pistons 106-85 Sixers
> ...


Brief Darko sighting.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

mavs 113
Rockets 104


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

eric dampier has a big mouth


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

i told u guys that Tmac would guard Dirk 

Tmac = 6-10


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

Tmac is destroying the Mavs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

Rockets up 52-40 at the half...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

14point Huston lead with 5min left in 3rd. Dirk needs to get rolling hes been struggling this game.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

this is going to be a intresting 4th quarter


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 1: Detriot Pistons v. Philli 76ers*



Pejavlade said:


> Brief Darko sighting.


I was gonna say that too. But couldn't come to decision whether it was him or Delfino.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*



Dodigago said:


> this is going to be a intresting 4th quarter


It sure will. 

It's going to be very interesting down to the end.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

Tmac killing the Mavs. It's like he can't be stopped out there. 

Rockets 86-75 Mavs

4thQ with 3:59 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

30 Points for McGrady today. :greatjob:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

Come post in Dallas game thread everyone


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Game 2: Rockets v. Mavricks*

Game over. Rockets win. They surprised me. And probably a lot other people. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Houston Rockets 98*-86 Dallas Mavericks

*Tmac 34pts 5rbds 6assts*
Dirk 21pts 7rbds 3assts

Here's a link to the boxscore


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm not that surprise Rockets won the first game. They're a good team. I think the Mavs-Rockets series may go up to 7 games.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I'm not that surprise Rockets won the first game. They're a good team. I think the Mavs-Rockets series may go up to 7 games.


I am sure it will now.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow...what a 2nd game by both Rockets & Mavs! I enjoyed it!! :clap: 

So who here thinks Mavs is still going to win the series?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

BOWEN is sweeeeeeeet. TMAC IS AMAZING. YAO its his year.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> BOWEN is sweeeeeeeet. TMAC IS AMAZING. YAO its his year.


I have to be honest, I've never heard of Bowen until this series. :laugh:

TMac is just amazing as always. Whenever the Kings go against TMac, the first thing I always say it..."as long as TMac don't get the ball..." because when the guy gets to shoot, HE SHOOTS AND MAKES THEM. (Anyone remember that Spurs game where TMac went crazy and Rockets won by 1?!) 

Yao had a career game. He did great! :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah man that Bowen guy, :laugh:

I never heard of him before and now he's playing like he was on the league for years.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

*OT: TMAC's VICIOUS DUNK LAST NIGHT (check it out!!!!)*

in case you guys havent seen it, THIS IS A MUSTTTTT..you just have to check it out, seriously
heres the link, it might take some time, but its WORTH IT,,,trust me!!! wow, what a dunk.
post your opinion once you see it..wowwwww!!!

http://www.dskillz.com/TMacDUNK.avi


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: OT: TMAC's VICIOUS DUNK LAST NIGHT (check it out!!!!)*



kfranco said:


> in case you guys havent seen it, THIS IS A MUSTTTTT..you just have to check it out, seriously
> heres the link, it might take some time, but its WORTH IT,,,trust me!!! wow, what a dunk.
> post your opinion once you see it..wowwwww!!!
> 
> http://www.dskillz.com/TMacDUNK.avi


Maybe best dunk of season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Two games going on right now.

New Jersey Nets 44-58 Miami Heat

3rdQ with 8:41 left...


Philadelphia 76ers 64-84 Detroit Pistons

4thQ with 5:39 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm watching the Nets - Heat game and it's a pretty good one. Too bad Heat are very good and Nets won't have a chance in this series but they're looking good for next year. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Darko Milicic getting in the game with 4:05 left. :greatjob:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Is the Pistons-76ers game on NBATV?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Is the Pistons-76ers game on NBATV?


Yeah, :yes:.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Playoffs schedule*
WESTERN CONFERENCE
*Seattle vs. Sacramento
SONICS LEAD 2-0*
*Game 1:* Sonics 87, Kings 82
*Game 2:* Sonics 105, Kings 93
*Game 3:* Friday at Arco, 7:30 p.m. ESPN
*Game 4:* Sunday at Arco, 7:30 p.m. TNT
*Game 5:* May 3 at Seattle, TBA*
*Game 6:* May 6 at Arco, TBA*
*Game 7:* May 8 at Seattle, TBA*


*San Antonio vs. Denver
(Series tied 1-1)*
• *Game 1:* Nuggets 93, Spurs 87
• *Game 2:* Spurs 104, Nuggets 76
• Saturday at Denver, 7:30 p.m.
• Monday at Denver, TBA
• May 4 at San Antonio, TBA*
• May 6 at Denver, TBA*
• May 8 at San Antonio, TBA*


*Phoenix vs. Memphis
(Suns lead series 2-0)*
• *Game 1:* Suns 114, Grizzlies 103
• *Game 2:* Suns 108, Grizzlies 103
• Friday at Memphis, 6 p.m.
• Sunday at Memphis, 5 p.m.
• Tuesday at Phoenix, TBA*
• May 5 at Memphis, TBA*
• May 7 at Phoenix, TBA


*Houston vs. Dallas
(Rockets lead series 2-0)*
• *Game 1:* Rockets 98, Mavs 86
• *Game 2:* Rockets 113, Mavs 111
• Thursday at Houston, 6:30 p.m.
• Saturday at Houston, 2:30 p.m.
• Monday at Dallas, TBA*
• May 5 at Houston, TBA*
• May 7 at Dallas, TBA*


EASTERN CONFERENCE
*Miami vs. New Jersey
(Heat leads series 2-0)*
• *Game 1:* Heat 116, Nets 98
• *Game 2:* Heat 104, Nets 87
• Thursday at N.J., 4 p.m.
• Sunday at N.J., 12:30 p.m.
• May 4 at Miami, TBA*
• May 6 at N.J., TBA*
• May 8 at Miami, TBA* 


*Detroit vs. Philadelphia
(Pistons lead series 2-0)*
• *Game 1:* Pistons 106, 76ers 85
• *Game 2:* Pistons 99, 76ers 84
• Friday at Philadelphia, 5 p.m.
• Sunday at Philadelphia, 10 a.m.
• Tuesday at Detroit, TBA*
• May 5 at Philadelphia, TBA*
• May 7 at Detroit, TBA*


*Boston vs. Indiana
(Series tied 1-1)*
• *Game 1:* Celtics 102, Pacers 82
• *Game 2:* Pacers 82, Celtics 79
• Thursday at Indiana, 5:30 p.m.
• Saturday at Indiana, 5 p.m.
• Tuesday at Boston, TBA*
• May 5 at Indiana, TBA*
• May 7 at Boston, TBA* 


*Chicago vs. Washington
(Bulls lead series 2-0)*
• *Game 1:* Bulls 103, Wizards 94
• *Game 2:* Bulls 113, Wizards 103
• Saturday at Washington, noon
• Monday at Washington, TBA
• May 4 at Chicago, TBA*
• May 6 at Washington, TBA*
• May 8 at Chicago, TBA*

* - If necessary


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pics from all the series that played Game 2. Enjoy.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, Ilir. All very good pics. I never knew Amare had those tatoos on his arm.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Thanks for the pics, Ilir. All very good pics. I never knew Amare had those tatoos on his arm.


No problem. 

Yeah, I wonder what they say. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Allright guys, lets talk here now for the other matchups that are still going on.

I'm still picking San Antone to win it all. Other that have good chance: Pistons, Heat, Suns.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Twix said:


> So who here thinks Mavs is still going to win the series?


Hindsight 20/20.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Hindsight 20/20.


I think they will win too. Too good of a team. 


Houston will be even better next year no doubt. And scarier.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Allright guys, lets talk here now for the other matchups that are still going on.
> 
> I'm still picking San Antone to win it all. Other that have good chance: Pistons, Heat, Suns.


I think Mavs will win vs Rockets in 7. Then Mavs in 6 vs Suns.

Spurs vs Sonics. Spurs win in 6.

Mavs vs Spurs in WCF. That should be a good series. Spurs in 6.

Heat vs Wiz/Bull...both Wiz and Bulls don't have much of a chance. Either a Heat sweep or if lucky, Wiz/Bull may steal 1 game.

Pistons vs Pacers/Celtics. I think Piston can beat both teams.

In the ECF, Heat vs Pistons. Heat in 7 mainly because they have homecourt.

NBA Final = Spurs vs Heat.

Duncan's not 100%, Manu will always go crazy and Horry will do damage. Shaq will be Shaq, Wade is playing amazing, I think both Damon & Eddie Jones will still be knocking down their 3s. That's pretty much how Heat win. If Spurs can stop that, they'll win the ring. 

But I say Heat in 7.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

detroits winning the championship again and thats it. miami cant beat detroit, plus shaq may get his numbers but wade will be held in check. the west doesnt stand a chance this year.


----------

